# target bow vs hunting bow??



## cobowhntr (Jan 1, 2005)

In theory they should be one in the same a bow that allows U to be the most accurate. The basic difference is that a target bow in its purest form is designed with accuracy & U'r comfort in mind. 
Very smooth to draw & lower poundage so U can do it time & again with no problems. Speed is of little concern for spots or most marked range.
Typically longer A to A, typically a longer bow is more accurate. Tend to be a bit heavier due to being longer but it helps them hold steadier. Longer brace height to aid in forgiveness. May have upgraded limbs again to aid in efficiency, smoothness & durability. 
Basically it is not designed to be a rocket but rather a smooth shooting non tiring bow to shoot.
These are some of the basic starting points.


----------



## huntinpool (May 5, 2004)

He nailed it on the head.

Longer axle to axle, 7 1/2 " or larger brace height . The makings of a good target bow. Generally very accurate. Everything that I look for in a hunting bow as well. I want to shoot the most accurate bow that I can so I kill everything that I shoot at. If you do a lot of stalking a longer bow can slow you down a little. Somewhere around 36" w/7" brace height would be a good combination bow if you want only 1 bow.
Mathews Conquest 4 40" ata 71/2" brace height Great for targets and 3d
Hoyt Vantage x7 or X8 41" ata 7" r 8" brace height Great for targets and 3d
Bowtech Constitution 41" ata somewhere around 7 1/2 " brace height 
Any of these will do what you want and make you a better shooter for sure. Shoot them and get the one that YOU feel the most comfortable with.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

cobowhntr and huntinpool have pretty nailed it except for telling of draw weight and number of arrows. Indoor spot bows are general very low compared to hunting and 3D bows. Like 50 pounds of draw weight is considered heavy by quite a few. Outdoor spots, some like up to 60 pounds, but this is heavy to quite a few. The reason being heavy is; Indoor spots are 60 arrow events, whether the NFAA 5 spot or Vegas target. Outdoor target is a 90 arrow event, 30 arrow shot at 60, 30 at 50 and then 30 at 40 yards. Field is a 112 arrow event, 4 arrows per target lane. As both said, spot events are known distances and speed is of little concern. Most state championships are two day events, so a lot of shooting - Indoor 120, Outdoor 180 and Field 224, not counting practice shots.


----------



## bowhuntercody (Mar 21, 2007)

buy a vectrix xl or the katera xl and you can use the same bow for EVERYTHING.:darkbeer:


----------



## rick godwin (Mar 9, 2008)

get an elite extreme xl.great for both huntin and 3d


----------



## JStrebin (Feb 9, 2008)

I have to agree with bowhuntercody. I bought a katera xl for 3d and spots. My Setup is in my signature.


----------



## powerpoint9 (Jul 6, 2007)

JStrebin said:


> I have to agree with bowhuntercody. I bought a katera xl for 3d and spots. My Setup is in my signature.


The flat black Katera takes it all! Someone told me about it but I did not expect to like it...it's a beauty and would certainly work great for: in, out, 3D and hunting.


----------



## cabage (Apr 11, 2008)

so basicly the target bows have larger brace heights and longer ata's. most of the new hunting bows have larger brace heights, just not the ata length that the dedicated target bows have.


----------



## cobowhntr (Jan 1, 2005)

cabage said:


> so basicly the target bows have larger brace heights and longer ata's. most of the new hunting bows have larger brace heights, just not the ata length that the dedicated target bows have.


Basically. There is also the issue of a less "severe" or "harsh" cam. Hoyt does have a pretty good line up of cams or wheels to choose from as does Martin & I think Mathews. Its been I while since I've shot any of them.


----------



## Protecsafari (Sep 21, 2007)

I shoot the same bow for everything, a 70# Hoyt Protec.......................in Safari finish ;-)


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I shoot a pair of Martin Cougar III Magnums with nitrouus cams for everything......... 
My hunting/3D Cougar is camo and the spot/3D bow is shiny. The "spot/3d" bow has scored well, placed in the money, at some highly competitive spot shoots and also pushes a different arrow at 280+ fps to be competitive in 3D. It would be camo taped if I need to use it hunting. The "hunting/3D" bow has killed plenty of game. I shoot spots with 52 lbs., 3D at about 58 lbs and hunt with around 60-62 lbs. The spot/3D bow tops out at around 59 lbs and the hunting/3D bow tops out at 62 lbs.

In my narrow little mind if a bow isn't capable of top accuracy then it definitely isn't a hunting bow I want to use.

There can be little difference between a target bow and a hunting bow. The accessories used on/with the bows are the biggest difference. If you must hunt with a heavy draw bow then that may be the biggest difference between your spot bow and your hunting bow.


----------



## wlw723 (Feb 10, 2008)

*target shooting*

If you are interested in shooting spots, use your hunting bow you have to start, if you like it and want to get more serious then buy a target bow .. or just keep using your hunting bow . I have a buddy that uses his hunting bow for spots and has won his league 2 years and also won high average this year with a jennings hunting bow. . he just turns down the draw weight for spots.


----------

